# Chris Knott's September Special...



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Those who follow Chris Knott's forum activity will know that we regularly offer tempting prizes to reward members who ask us for a quote.

This month is no exception as we launch the September Special. Simply ask us for a car quote this month and we'll enter you into our draw to *WIN upto £150 worth of performance car parts from Euro Car Parts*. The best bit perhaps is that you'll get to choose the exact parts you want and we'll just pick up the tab.

We know that *we have great rates for car club/forum members* as insurers help us to win more business and we're really keen for you to give us a try when you're getting your quotes. We're all about trying to *save you money* - and this month we're hoping to do that on both your car insurance bill and your parts/accessories/modding bill.

Please pick up the phone and find out just how much you could save with Chris Knott (*0800 917 2274*). We only quote via the phone (or you can request a callback at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote) because it enables us to get a better feel for you and you should be rewarded with *a better deal* as a result.

This enthusiast was certainly pleased with his quote last month: _"I have today arranged the insurance for my XC60 through them. Excellent customer service from Ian at CK (and one of his colleagues, Kathy, when I called to chase something). They matched the excess, included the Polestar upgrade and beat my best quote by £30. Top marks from me for now."_ *St James, Volvo Owners forum*

So, if your car insurance is due soon please give Chris Knott Insurance a call on *0800 917 2274 (now free from mobiles too)* during September for your chance to win.

Quotes are available about 30 days before renewal and we'll include all car quotes offered between 01/09 and 30/09 inclusive (proof of winner's actual renewal date may be required).

Whether you end up winning the main prize or not, we look forward to helping you save money on your car insurance.

best,
Nick

*"Hey, you promised us upto £250!"*
Oh, yes, so we did - and that's because this is the final month of our current Virtual Show & Shine competition on social media. Post a pic of your car in a summer setting on either our Facebook page, Twitter feed, Instagram page or Google+ page and use the hashtag *#CKShowShine* (full details can be found in our separate post in this section of the forum). We're offering a prize of a £100 Amazon voucher for the best image.

So, there's upto £250 worth of 'stuff' available in September and all we need you to do is ask Chris Knott Insurance for a quote and maybe post a pic of your car on social media so we can see it.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget to ask us for a quote if your car insurance is due soon. If you obtain a quote during September you'll be entered into the Chris Knott draw to *WIN mods/parts/accessories OF YOUR CHOICE upto the value of £150* (obtained through Euro Car Parts).

Kim, Ian, Kathy, Rebecca and Tabitha are all waiting for your call, so don't disappoint them. They want to save you money on your car insurance. Please call and give them the opportunity to find you a better deal. It's what they do. It's what they love doing.

*QUOTELINE: FREEPHONE 0800 917 2274* - now FREE for mobiles too.

best,
Nick

*******************************
*THE EXPERIENCE OF OTHERS...*
Here are some testimonials about Chris Knott Insurance received in the last month:

_"I found them good and extremely helpful."_ *veilside z, 350z-uk*

_"My Giulia's insurance is up this month. Direct Line can go take a running jump. Chris Knott provided me with a very good quote indeed - thanks Ian."_ *MarkiT, AlfaOwner*

_"Another happy customer , CK were one of the only insurers happy to touch my American Corrado, as soon as it's back on the road CK will be getting a call."_ *kerrly1, VW Golf Mk2 OC*

_"I've just renewed, great deal on both my cars again."_ *STGeege, FiestaSTOC*

_"Well, put it this way, I won't be moving from yourselves after the support and backup you gave me after being hit by someone with a dodgy policy. I didn't need yourselves in the end as Churchill paid out anyway but knowing you were there was good to know, thanks again CK."_ *lizard, Vectra-c forum*

_"I've used Chris Knott for a few years as a direct result of seeing them on here. They do great value GAP insurance too."_ *dagdave, CMax OC*

_"Big thank you to Rebecca (and the team) at Chris Knott Insurance. Due to one too many claims on my policy LV (who were otherwise excellent) decided not to offer a renewal. Panic set in - but Briskoda to the rescue! Read the various reviews here and decided to call CK - within the day all set-up with a like for like policy with another Defaqto 5 star insurer - £20 increase in cost over previous LV policy. Rebecca was extremely reassuring, helpful, and went into a lot of detail to ensure that the policy was exactly what I needed. Thank you!"_ *chadlington, Briskoda*

_"Quoted and we're accepting. Brilliant! Beat the cheapest quote we could get online and 20 quid multi-car discount."_ *shnazzle, MR2 Roadster OC*

_"I can't recommend these guys enough, I hate the big firms, that monopolise us all like sheep. You speak to 15 different people before a girl at the end of the phone tells you your premiums are 5 grand and asks if you'd like to purchase the policy, yes I reply just after I've sat on a porcupine and removed the spines with a kitchen knife. At Chris knott.. It's all different, I was sceptical I must admit, but after speaking to two wonderful ladies at Chris knott, one being Kim, and the other I didn't catch her name (only young but please commend!!!) I was assured they were better than all that. I don't trust the big firms not at all, so today I'm gonna send my documents off and get them to Chris Knott... I honestly can't say enough, if you're in need of a quote... These guys are pretty bang on the mark. I hate insurance time of year... I have spent endless hours on the phone to idiots. But not these lot. They're brilliant. Thanks again to Briskoda and Chris Knott!!! Big up to ya'll."_ *kipperbailey, Briskoda*

_"Well after speaking to Sky, Adrian Flux & Prestige, Chris Knott has come in at first with a mind blowing £280 which I will be going for."_ *carlsberg, Hyundai Coupe OC*

_"Just switched to Chris Knott this week, saved me over £200 on a like for like fully comp quote compared to Flux Direct. Was very easy dealing with both Tabitha and Kim on both occasions I called in to get the quote and then to amend some details. My documents were sent out quickly via email with no issues at all. Great service and a brilliant price..."_ *ColbyCol, EK9 Forum*

*******************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WINNER Announcement*

Hi,

We're really pleased to announce the winner of our *September prize draw*, chosen at random from among all the car club and forum members who ASKED CHRIS KNOTT FOR A QUOTE during the month.

A member of *R32 Owners Club*, Jaspal Riat from Feltham, wins *£150 mods/parts/accessories of his choice*. When we spoke to him he was over the moon (just don't forget to tell us which mods you've added Jaspal )

*October's prize is a Karcher K2 Car Pressure Washer* so please give us a call for a quote if your car insurance is due soon to be in with a chance of winning this month's draw.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* (also free for mobiles)

Just this morning I heard from our Motor New Business Supervisor that we have already reached 25% of our October premium target in just the first 2 and a half days of the month, so *we clearly have great rates for car club/forum members*. Give us a go in the mix and *see how much you could save through the Chris Knott Insurance scheme*. We know we can't beat everyone's best quote but we'll do it for as many of you as we can.

We're enthusiastic about helping enthusiasts.

Please call us on *0800 917 2274* for a comparative quote when your renewal hits the mat. The call is free (even from mobiles) and there's a good chance that we'll be your best option this year.

best,
Nick

*PS.* We'll be announcing the winner of the *Chris Knott Virtual Show & Shine 2015* this week. Twenty finalists have been notified and pics of their cars are available to view at http://on.fb.me/1PeCQA3 if you want to check them out.


----------

